# Swapping 5D for 40D?



## Compaq (Apr 1, 2012)

Would that be a good or bad deal for me? The market price for these models used are about the same, it seems. 

Would this be a trade I should be able to live with? I get a 5D with battery grip (no lenses), and the other person would get a 40D with battery grip (no lenses).


----------



## Overread (Apr 1, 2012)

Your Tokina 11-16mm/2.8 won't work on the 5D (or at least its not designed to work on it - most 3rd party use the EF mount so it will fit, but the recess at the back of the lens might still be far enough back to hit the larger 5D mirror when it flips; further edge performance is likely to be significantly poorer since those areas won't be that well corrected because they won't be intended to be captured. 


As for the two cameras if you want fullframe and the other person wants crop; and the second hand market values are about the same - go for it. You'll lose the crop sensor, but gain a superior usable ISO range. AF wise I'm unsure how different they are.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been thinking about this a lot the last day, and when I think about what I shoot, I only come up with landscapes. Landscapes and landscapes... with camera mounted on tripod most of the time. Manual focus most of the time. Sometimes I use it indoors at night, just for fun. With the 5D I get much better image quality and better ISO performance.

I was under the impression that the 11-16 would be usable at 16mm, at least, with some vignetting (I could live with that). I'm not sure if my nifty fifty would actually work at all. I read all over that EF-S lenes "won't work" on full frame sensor bodies. But is it that it actually won't work at all, or will it lose AF.. or how exactly does that work?

I don't use my burst rate unless I'm playing a paparazzi on my family.


----------



## CanonGolfGuy (Apr 1, 2012)

An EF-S lens won't mount to a full frame body. You should be able to sell your lens fairly easily and grab a 17-40 F4 L, or you could toss in some extra money and get the 16-35 F2.8 L. The trade itself seems like a good deal to me as the 40D sells for a couple hundred dollars less (I've seen them for sale locally for $400).


----------



## subscuck (Apr 1, 2012)

Your nifty is an EF lens. It'll work.


----------



## Overread (Apr 1, 2012)

EF-S lenses made by Canon use the EF-S mount not an EF mount. AS such you physically have to modify their mounts if you wanted to fit them onto a fullframe camera body. 

3rd party companies stick to the EF mount even on their crop sensor only lenses.

However in both cases even if you mount to the camera the back of the lens can push into the body more than an EF lens will. On cameras like the 5D this means that the back of your lens can hit the reflective mirror as it swings up - damaging both camera and lens in the process. 

There are some 3rd party lenses that do mount without problems; and some zooms that are usable at certain focal lengths - however it is a lens by lens case. 

Personally I'd sell the 11-16mm and look to investing in a proper quailty wide angle for the 5D - maybe even tilt shift if you like landscape a lot.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 1, 2012)

What about the Canon 20-35mm/2.8 L? That's running fairly low atm. Found someone who's selling it for $515. It has some marks of usage on it, but supposedly performs very good optically.

With the 5D, 20-35mm and 50mm I'd be about where I'm not... only full frame. The money loss wouldn't be too big, I think.. but I haven't done any calculations on it yet.


----------



## CanonGolfGuy (Apr 1, 2012)

The 20-35mm is a great lens. Sure it's not the newest lens on the block, but the construction is superior to many newer lenses since it is pretty much metal and glass. I was offered one that looked brand new for $450 a few months ago, but the seller withdrew his offer the day we were going to meet as he had seller's remorse before even selling it. I've been searching for another one in that price range as I don't really see myself needing anything wider than that.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2012)

Did you see the Bob Atkins website side-by-side comparison of the 5D against the 40D??? A 5D is worth more than a 40D in my book...the guy getting the 5D is getting the better end of the deal.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 1, 2012)

Well that would depend, wouldn't it? A sports photographer wouldn't take the 5D and give away the 40D. I wouldn't think so, anyway. They are different cameras for different uses. Maybe I'm sitting on the wrong one 

So I should not be worried about getting a 20-35mm L? That's good.


----------

